# Cooking grains with Zojirushi rice cooker



## alanae (Feb 15, 2014)

I just bought a new rice cooker.  I'm curious to hear how others have used their Zojirushi rice cooker for things other than rice. Quinoa? Buckwheat? Vegetables with rice or grains? Please share your successful experiments!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2014)

I cook weekly batches of oatmeal and rice in my cooker.  I have done lentils.


----------

